# Íþrótt Lið?



## jgthtrotih (Dec 9, 2009)

Hvaða er þinn forsetaframbjóðandi sem á vísan stuðning eigin fylkis íþrótt og lið?

Thanks!


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

minn er fótbolti minn lið er denver villihestur!

Thanks!


----------



## snowblizz (Dec 10, 2009)

You gather there's many Icelandic sportsfans around here?  

I'm this ][ close to understanding that. Just a bit too many ð:s and þ:s to make sense. Reminds me of an old Asterix comicbook.

And Google translate confirms that I almost sort of got it.

I get that you like the Denver Broncos, but your profile says as much 

Favourite way to show support for your local sport/team, right?

The only sport I consider following is Snooker. A gentleman's game. So a cup of tea and Eurosport it is for me.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Snowblizz,

honestly i dont know how to speak Icelandic (just a little)..nor do i know how to type it..this is the link i used to translate form English to Icelandic..

courtesy of:  http://www.translation-guide.com/free_online_translators.php?from=English&to=Icelandic

The Title says this : Favorite Sport ( i think )

The First post (#1) says this : What is your favorite sport and team?

The Second post (#2) says this : mine is football mine is Denver broncos!

This was all just for fun to see if anyone would respond.

I'm sorry if i offended anyone in the process.

Thanks!


----------



## snowblizz (Dec 10, 2009)

Actually I'd say the title says "Sports team?"
Íþrótt  = idrott (swedish) = sports (english, or american if you like)

But then I'm about 1000 years and a lot of German, French and English words separated from the common roots of ancient Scandinavian.

Don't think anyone was offended.

Funny how different translations can be. Google Translate had a rather different suggestions and using the Icelandic to Swedish dictionaries I found on-line gave a slightly different suggestion.


----------



## schielrn (Dec 10, 2009)

- .... . / -... .-. --- -. -.-. --- ... / .... .- ...- . / .- / - --- ..- --. .... / --. .- -- . / .- --. .- .. -. ... - / .. -. -.. .. .- -. .- .--. --- .-.. .. ... / - .... .. ... / .-- . . -.- .-.-.- / .. / .... --- .--. . / - .... . -.-- / -.-. .- -. / .--. ..- .-.. .-.. / .. - / --- ..- - .-.-.- / .. / .- -- / ... - .. .-.. .-.. / ... .... --- -.-. -.- . -.. / - .... --- ..- --. .... / .- - / - .... . / .-- .- -.-- / - .... . -.-- / -... . .- - / - .... . / -... . -. --. .- .-.. ... .-.-.-


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

But aren't the Bengals a better team.

PS I know nothing about American football - just know a little Morse.


----------



## schielrn (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> But aren't the Bengals a better team.
> 
> PS I know nothing about American football - just know a little Morse.


 Yes I would say they are as the Broncos have been in a slump lately.  I was on another forum the other day and everyone was talking in morse code, so I figured since this thread was started in a foreign language to my own, I would post my comment in morse code.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

*Snowblizz,*

Ya i think Google translate isn't very good because i went English to Icelandic and back Icelandic to English and it didn't recognize the Icelandic...so actually idk even know if what it says in Icelandic is what it translates in English..i want to learn this language because one day i hope to move to Iceland. Such a beautiful place.

*Schielrn,*

What does your post (#6) say is it translated in post (#8)?

*Norie,*

Yea, the Bangles have a better W/L (8-3) (they haven't  played the 12th game yet) to Broncos (8-4)...BRONCOS RULE 

Thanks!


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

The Bangles? Weren't they a girl group from the eighties that walked like Egyptians?

Did they split up and then reform as an American football team?


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> The Bangles? Weren't they a girl group from the eighties that walked like Egyptians?
> 
> Did they split up and then reform as an American football team?



i haven't heard of the bangles band from the 80's..haha i though you were refering to the Bangles football team..my bad mix up! 

Thanks!


----------



## schielrn (Dec 10, 2009)

jgthtrotih said:


> *Schielrn,*
> 
> What does your post (#6) say is it translated in post (#8)?
> 
> Thanks!


Here is the link to translate morse code:

http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html

It translated to:



> THE BRONCOS HAVE A TOUGH GAME AGAINST INDIANAPOLIS THIS WEEK. I HOPE THEY CAN PULL IT OUT. I AM STILL SHOCKED THOUGH AT THE WAY THEY BEAT THE BENGALS.


There is also a braille translator, but I cannot access it at my work because it is using java applets.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

schielrn,

i hope they can to the colts are (12-0)!!...ya me too!

Thanks!


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

How can you watch the games?<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
 <o></o>
I used to be able to watch American football and baseball on a little known TV channel called Five but they don't seem to show it now.<?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:shapetype id=_x0000_t75 stroked="f" filled="f" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="WIDTH: 12pt; HEIGHT: 15.75pt" id=_x0000_i1025 alt="0" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif" src="file:///C:/Users/Norie/AppData/Local/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
 <o></o>
I think they still show some football, but it's sporadic and I've given up trying to find it.<o></o>
 <o></o>
I don't even know what stage the season is at.<o></o>

As for baseball I didn't even realise the World Series was happening until I picked up a paper the day after the Yankees won it.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> How can you watch the games?<o></o>
> <o></o>
> I used to be able to watch American football and baseball on a little known TV channel called Five but they don't seem to show it now.<v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" stroked="f" filled="f" path="m@4@5l@4@11@9@11@9@5xe" oreferrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"></v:stroke><v:formulas><v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"></v:f><v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"></v:f><v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"></v:f></v:formulas><vath o:connecttype="rect" gradientshapeok="t" o:extrusionok="f"></vath><o:lock aspectratio="t" v:ext="edit"></o:lock></v:shapetype><v:shape style="width: 12pt; height: 15.75pt;" id="_x0000_i1025" alt="0" type="#_x0000_t75"><v:imagedata o:href="http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/images/smilies/confused.gif" src="file:///C:/Users/Norie/AppData/Local/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_image001.gif"></v:imagedata></v:shape><o></o>
> <o></o>
> ...



i dont know if this is directed towards me or not  but anyway..i live in North America...we have a whole channel dedicated to football and a channel for baseball that's all it shows 24/7!...most of the time with no commercials..but those channels are expensive...some up to $400 (USD) a month!!

Thanks!


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, it wasn't directed to anybody in particular - just wondered how you can watch sports in general.

Over here, not in Yaren - though you've probably guessed that and that I'm not really a puffin - it's a nightmare watching sport on the TV.

They put on matches at strange times like 12:30PM, and unless you have cable/satellite then you need to find a pub showing them.

Which is not a good idea IMHO, allegedly they do this to stop trouble - it doesn't work.

People just go to the pub earlier and end up drunk earlier.

It's a lot of fun driving about 3:00PM through the town and having to slow down all the time to avoid people dancing/lying in the streets.

I stick to the radio.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> Nope, it wasn't directed to anybody in particular - just wondered how you can watch sports in general.
> 
> Over here, not in Yaren - though you've probably guessed that and that I'm not really a puffin - it's a nightmare watching sport on the TV.
> 
> ...



ya over here its always "2am" that's when are bars close...there is usually not a dull moment of police activity due to drunk people...other than sport its on almost every channel...i love my iphone! it has the radio and can do anything you can think of!.

Thanks!


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

What's an iPhone?

I've got 4 phones all land-line in different rooms but I don't have one of those.

My brother had one of these new-fangled mobile phones, but it didn't work quite right.

So he got a new land-line, but that doesn't quite work right either.

I've just realised it's close to Christmas, so who knows, somebody might give me a gift to replace all this luddite stuff.

They might want to put a spellchecker/grammarchecker in the stocking as well.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie, 

An iphone is a high-tech cell phone (link below to picture) this one cost about $100 (USD)...its getting rare to fiind a house with a land line..most everyone uses cell phone..only business have land lines...this is the exact phone i have but mine is white (where the black is) when the phone was new 1 1/2 ago i payed nearly $500 (USD)..not sure of your current location but i think the iphone will (or is) be (ing) sold worldwide.

http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/326815/7365032/0/1233462834/Hiphone_3G_16GB.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## Norie (Dec 10, 2009)

I was only kidding about the iPhone thing - I know people that have/use them, but I really don't fancy having one, or a mobile.

Like I sort of said I'm a bit of a luddite when it comes to this sort of thing.

My brother offered to give me a watch the other month but I refused - I've not worn a watch for at least 15 years.

There are plenty of clocks out there.

Jeez, am I rambling or what - I'll put that down to the late time it is and watching a wildlife documentary with starfish eating a seal.

And now it's jellyfish - I'm never going in the water again.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 10, 2009)

Norie said:


> I was only kidding about the iPhone thing - I know people that have/use them, but I really don't fancy having one, or a mobile.
> 
> Like I sort of said I'm a bit of a luddite when it comes to this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


oh my bad ..ya i dont wear a watch either they are pointless just one more thing to lose or break...a starfish eating a seal? WOW! i didnt think that was possible!..i dont like the ocean there is SHARKS!... !

Thanks!


----------



## snowblizz (Dec 11, 2009)

jgthtrotih said:


> *Snowblizz,*
> Ya i think Google translate isn't very good because i went English to Icelandic and back Icelandic to English and it didn't recognize the Icelandic...so actually idk even know if what it says in Icelandic is what it translates in English..i want to learn this language because one day i hope to move to Iceland. Such a beautiful place.


I've been told that has something to do with the process used to translate. Google runs through lots of texts that are the same in either language. I'm betting that <300k Icelanders(?) don't produce enough text for good translations. I heard from the Finnish Google CEO that apparently the EU is a goldmine for this. Most documents translated into some 20 languages. Well, Iceland is wanting to join so maybe Googel translate will get better at Icelandic in the future.
And move to Iceland? You know it isn't entirely misnamed. Not exactly a very riveting place I must say. Though I was 15 at the time on class trip so... still wouldn't want to live there.



Norie said:


> The Bangles? Weren't they a girl group from the eighties that walked like Egyptians?


Oooh... the Bangles rock! Or should that be pop! ?  Ahh... nostalgia, reminds me of my childhood.



Norie said:


> I was only kidding about the iPhone thing - I know people that have/use them, but I really don't fancy having one, or a mobile.
> 
> Like I sort of said I'm a bit of a luddite when it comes to this sort of thing.
> 
> ...


I couldn't live with out my mobile phone. Phone, not "device" like those newfangled things that'll probably form a Skynet any day now.

We all have our peeves. Mine are "social networking sites" can't stand 'em or the hype surrounding them.

You are right Norie, why use a watch when a honest timegalss works or you can just stick something into the ground and check the shadow.

And I've found that clocks have been rapidly disappearing from the cityscape these past years. Of course I haven't used a watch since I got my mobile phone a decade ago.

That said I haven't met anyone in years that didn't own a mobile phone. Even my granny has been wavering. She just doesn't think she could learn to use one.


----------



## jgthtrotih (Dec 11, 2009)

snowblizz said:


> I've been told that has something to do with the process used to translate. Google runs through lots of texts that are the same in either language. I'm betting that <300k Icelanders(?) don't produce enough text for good translations. I heard from the Finnish Google CEO that apparently the EU is a goldmine for this. Most documents translated into some 20 languages. Well, Iceland is wanting to join so maybe Googel translate will get better at Icelandic in the future.
> And move to Iceland? You know it isn't entirely misnamed. Not exactly a very riveting place I must say. Though I was 15 at the time on class trip so... still wouldn't want to live there.


 ya, i don't really use translator on the internet..as most aren't right..Ive seen pictures of Iceland and my cousin..went to Iceland and said it was beautiful there...so maybe all just go and check it out


----------

